# Why Is #MeToo Ignoring Hate, Violence n’ Disrespect Targeting American Girls n’ Women?



## AveryJarhman (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello. I have a genuinely sincere, honest question for my peaceful, caring, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors admiring or actively supporting the *#MeToo* movement.

There is no refuting American presidential history clearly indicates throughout both his terms as President of The United States of America, Mr. Barack *"My Brother's Keeper"* Obama and Mrs. Michelle *"GIRL POWER"* invited to their children's and Nation's home a significant number of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and popular recording artists composing and performing American music art or offering public interviews, vividly describing the VIOLENT 'people and community harming anti-social behaviors' they personally engaged in, or witness their emotionally ill family members, friends or neighbors engaging in...

...as well as composing and performing American music artistry HATEFULLY informing people all around our beautiful tiny blue orb...

...that black or African American girls and women, aka the *MATERNAL HALF of America's population*, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like *hores or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect!




I am curious to learn where were all those "white" American female #MeToo faces when apparently, the POTUS and FLOTUS were actively, as well as gleefully promoting VIOLENCE & HATE toward American girls and women???!!!

Why are virtually all of the "white" American female #MeToo faces apparently joining Mr. and Mrs. Obama in WILLFULLY IGNORING America's oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American **MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS* that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur




I am referring to a SYSTEMIC AND GENERATIONAL Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack *"My Brother's Keeper"* Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures that *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, deprived these American men, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims _(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)_ of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
___​
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by *OTHER *emotionally or mentally ill victims _(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)_ of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.





*"How Childhood Trauma affects health across a lifetime"* - Dr. Nadine Burke Harris


Peace.
___
American **(Children's)* *Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N
*
**"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**​
*



*​


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 10, 2018)

you're a very long winded person and have a hard time getting to the point.

reading your op got really really boring and you failed to make your full point.

however, I did get so far.

the #metoo movement was started by an actress that used sex to make herself famous.


that's all you need to know about the whole thing.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

Ummm.......Wut?


----------

